# 911 scary facts



## Magic23143

1) New York City has 11 letters



2) Afghanistan has 11 letters.



3) Ramsin Yuseb (The terrorist who threatened to destroy the Twin Towers in 1993) has 11 letters.



4) George W Bush has 11 letters.



5) The two twin towers make an "11"



This could be a mere coincidence, but this gets more interesting:




1) New York is the 11th state.



2) The first plane crashing against the Twin Towers was flight number

11.



3) Flight 11 was carrying 92 passengers. 9 + 2 = 11



4) Flight 77 which also hit Twin Towers, was carrying 65 passengers.

6+5 = 11



5) The tragedy was on September 11, or 9/11 as it is now known. 9 + 1+ 1 = 11



6) The date is equal to the US emergency services telephone number 911.

9 + 1 + 1 = 11.



Sheer coincidence..?! Read on and make up your own mind:
1) The total number of victims inside all the hi-jacked planes was 254. > 2 + 5 + 4 = 11.



2) September 11 is day number 254 of the calendar year.

Again 2 + 5 + 4 = 11.



3) The Madrid bombing took place on 3/11/2004. 3 + 1 + 1 + 2 + 4 = 11.



4) The tragedy of Madrid happened 911 days after the Twin Towers

incident.



Sheer coincidence..?! Read on and make up your own mind:
Now this is where things get totally eerie:



The most recognised symbol for the US, after the Stars & Stripes, is the Eagle. The following verse is taken from the Quran, the Islamic



holy book:

"For it is written that a son of Arabia would awaken a fearsome Eagle. The wrath of the Eagle would be felt throughout the lands of Allah and lo, while some of the people trembled in despair still more rejoiced: for the wrath of the Eagle cleansed the lands of Allah and there was peace."



That verse is number 9.11 of the Quran.



Still uncovinced about all of this..?! Try this and see how you feel afterwards, it made my hair stand on end:
REALLY TRY THIS ITS VERY WEIRD AND SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Open Microsoft Word and do the following(TRY THIS FOR REAL)



1. Type in capitals Q33 NY. This is the flight number of the first

plane to hit one of the Twin Towers.



2. Highlight the Q33 NY



3. Change the font size to 72.



4. Change the actual font to the WINGDINGS 1





scary huh??  :shock:


----------



## meggymoo

:shock: Gosh! Am speechless!


----------



## bolly

Wooo Dude, thats freaky! x


----------



## Friesian Mirror

:shock: Oh my gosh!! That's just creepy!! It looks like they planned it..... :shock: Magic- What do you think???


----------



## Magic23143

I about flipped when i saw this.  I mean they have always said that the government knew everything before it happened but when i saw this i about died. Yeah i think it was very much planed and i think the Gov knew about it the whole time (that it was going to happen.) That is the scariest part i think.


----------



## Miischiief

:shock:


----------



## carlabunyan

someone sent that to me a while ago not long after it happened and i was like oh my god!


----------



## joseylovesrain123

HOLD YOUR HORSES! *lol get it this is a HORSE forum site!!! LOL **** :lol: * this just doesnt add up to me at first this thing says the first flight number 11, but when it tells you to do the microsoft thing it says the fight number was Q33. i'm confused, :? this all seems like a load of rubish. *sorry if i'm offending anyone here i'm not trying to cause i know you didnt make this you found it some where. well much love from me and Rain


----------



## NorCal Rescue Rescue

Has anyone actually checked the math? (Day of the year, etc) I'm too busy...


----------



## Peartree

Test


----------



## latte62lover

"this just doesnt add up to me at first this thing says the first flight number 11, but when it tells you to do the microsoft thing it says the fight number was Q33" (joseylovesrain123)

i agree!! the flight numbers are different which means that part is just hoax unless there's something im not getting... if so tell me i don't want to offend


----------



## latte62lover

scroll down to where it says full commentary in this website:

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/wingding... it is scary but it is also totally not true.


----------



## Raini

quite personally i don't believe Osama bin Laden is smart enough to calculate all that up. mere coincidence maybe. but i don't think it was planned. And I'm quite sure that that verse is not in the Quran.


----------



## latte62lover

if anyone thinks this is real go to the url up above...seriously


----------



## la-who-ooo-zer

latte62lover said:


> if anyone thinks this is real go to the url up above...seriously


qyeah


----------

